# New MPG record!



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

I just came back from a total 1322 km round trip to Kalahari Resort in Pennsylvania, my best mpg ever reached 46.9 or 5L/100km. This little car perform amazingly on long trips and it's a very comfortable ride, no issues so far, I've noticed my DEF level is little bit under 30%.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Well done. Congrats....


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Nice! The diesel really shines out on the highway, it is made for road trips! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Well done.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

obermd said:


> Well done.


thank you.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Awesome! 

Sent from my K017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

I can get way under 4.0 l/100 kms at 90 kmph or 56 mph. I know thats way slow thanks.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Well done , They're great little cars


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Cruz15 said:


> I can get way under 4.0 l/100 kms at 90 kmph or 56 mph. I know thats way slow thanks.


I was constantly @125-130 km/h, to get below 5L you need a cruise speed 80-90 km/h as you mentioned, that's way too slow for me.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Sperry said:


> Well done , They're great little cars


Thanks. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

pacolino said:


> I was constantly @125-130 km/h, to get below 5L you need a cruise speed 80-90 km/h as you mentioned, that's way too slow for me.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


At that speed thats pretty awesome!!
Just did 1170 kms or 736 miles on 3/4 tank round trip.
Didnt do the regular slow go.


----------

